# My new Babies!!!



## farmgirl (Mar 22, 2009)

This is Sir Loin, he is 2 weeks old, just got him yesterday, a really handsome fella




This is T-Bone he is younger, but bigger then Sir Loin, again a really handsome fella


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 22, 2009)

Ahhh, jerseys are always so cute! You guys are going to make me go looking for a little jersey yet. We used to have them and have some crosses but, I'm really missing the full jersey.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 22, 2009)

I love baby Jerseys!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 22, 2009)

Those are absolutely adorable babies!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 22, 2009)

come on kitty go get you 2 or 3 of those sweet lil armbreakers.an put them in your herd.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 22, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> come on kitty go get you 2 or 3 of those sweet lil armbreakers.an put them in your herd.


Arm breakers? I've had holsteins act up just as bad if not worse than the jerseys. Only one jersey I hated and she endedup upside down in her stantion.  I wish I had a pic of that to post. All four feet in the air!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 22, 2009)

jerseys explode on a seconds notice.but hols let you know they gonna kick you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 22, 2009)

And I've found it the other way around. Even Arrow (the one that went upside down) gave notice several days in advance.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 22, 2009)

I didn't know we had a cow named Arrow. Cute jerseys farmgirl! Love them!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 22, 2009)

maybe that was when you was lil kutekitten.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 22, 2009)

maybe before her time even.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww!  They're adorable!    LOVE the names!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 22, 2009)

Jerseys have attitudes. Some are good. Some are bad. But they all have them!
Gotta love 'em. 


*pout* I miss my girls!!!!!!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 22, 2009)

Cute! I love jerseys!


----------



## Farm Gal (Mar 25, 2009)

awww, i love jerseys


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 25, 2009)

Farm Gal!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 25, 2009)

farm gal


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 26, 2009)

Farm Gal


----------



## MReit (Mar 26, 2009)

reminds me I'm supposed to be making a phone call to pickup a jersey calf for my neice...hmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 26, 2009)

say what Mreit??????????

without moi?????


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 27, 2009)

what your neice gonna do with a jersey calf.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 27, 2009)

Niece-- and GD-- is 6 yrs old and preparing for 4H in another couple years.  MReit is merely getting things in the works. Plus-- I think MReit misses her Jerseys and now that she has a barn, and pasture...you get the idea
MReit was showing calves at 6 yrs of age; training her siblings calves to lead at 4.
We are even more excited about the youngest GD/neice who at 18 months just adores all animals.  It will be interesting to see if younger sis lets the older sis near a calf!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 27, 2009)

Maybe two calves are needed.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 27, 2009)

Only thing stopping that would be $$ and availability, Kitty.

And MReit is darn picky; she'd want a nice calf and she knows what to look for.

The Holstein herd that she milked for all thru high school would allow her to choose a calf to show for them and she always picked very nice ones that showed well. 
They had asked her to be herdsman, but we all know that doesn't pay that well and she wanted to work for herself. She still does relief milking as a favor for close friends.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 27, 2009)

sounds like those lil 1s are going tobe very busy growing up.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 27, 2009)

Best thing in the world to keep them out of trouble-- keep them busy!

I'm a firm believer in child labor-- especially with warm cuddly calves-- or tractors if that's what they prefer!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 28, 2009)

showing calves is fun for kids.i know i always enjoyed showing.


----------

